# Digital TV, Hadware modules for DVB



## enigma131 (Dec 2, 2020)

I'm new to Freebsd, and installed it via Furybsd to have a graphical interface, not found the way to setup xorg correctly for my hardware.
I have Updated the system to latest 12.2  
uname -a :   FreeBSD furybsd 12.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE r366954 GENERIC  amd64.
My problem is to detect my peripherals as dvb devices, they work perfectly under Linux and Windows.

First is a pci device technotrend S3-3200 (DVB-S2) :
`pciconf -lv`:

```
none1@pci0:5:2:0:       class=0x048000 card=0x101913c2 chip=0x71461131 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Philips Semiconductors'
device = 'SAA7146'
class = multimedia
```
Second one is a DVB-T usb device (PCTV 200e) vendor: 2304 ID: 020E
I have a look here : https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/digital-tv-dvb-atsc-on-freebsd-a-small-guide.35179/

So first I have add `webcamd_enable="YES"` in /etc/rc.conf   -> still no /dev/dvb devices
Secondly seems no more w_scan available ?

```
pkg install w_scan
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
pkg: No packages available to install matching 'w_scan' have been found in the repositories
```
I have installed Vlc, Tvheadend and for sure no dvb devices...

How to solve the problems in right way ?


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 2, 2020)

I had the best luck with the multimedia/cx88 driver


			Overview/SupportedCards - BSD cx88 Wiki


----------



## SirDice (Dec 2, 2020)

enigma131 said:


> Secondly seems no more w_scan available ?


Try `pkg install w_scan2`: multimedia/w_scan2, multimedia/w_scan was removed because upstream stopped developing and disappeared a number of years ago. 






						[ports] Revision 545773
					






					svnweb.freebsd.org


----------



## enigma131 (Dec 2, 2020)

Thanks for the answers. Yep w_scan2 is installed now, but didn't adapters too:
w_scan2 -c FR  
w_scan2 version 1.0.9 (compiled for DVB API 5.11)
using settings for FRANCE
DVB aerial
DVB-T FR
scan type TERRESTRIAL, delivery system SYS_UNDEFINED, channellist 5
output format vdr-2.0
WARNING: could not guess your codepage. Falling back to 'UTF-8'
output charset 'UTF-8', use -C <charset> to override
Info: using DVB adapter auto detection.
main:4767: FATAL: ***** NO USEABLE TERRESTRIAL CARD FOUND. *****
Please check wether dvb driver is loaded and
verify that no dvb application (i.e. vdr) is running.

I reboot to try c88


----------



## enigma131 (Dec 2, 2020)

Same with c88 installed, and my device wasn't in list..
main:4767: FATAL: ***** NO USEABLE TERRESTRIAL CARD FOUND. *****

No idea how to build the modules (terrestrial and satellite ones) ?
ps: under linux Terrestrial one is build via Dkms, the Satellite one is in linux kernal but I patch it too via dkms.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 2, 2020)

enigma131 said:


> No idea how to build the modules (terrestrial and satellite ones) ?
> ps: under linux Terrestrial one is build via Dkms, the Satellite one is in linux kernal but I patch it too via dkms.


Webcamd provides user-space drivers, not kernel drivers. You can't use Linux kernel drivers on FreeBSD because the kernels work in different ways. 

With regards to webcamd(8), did you enable cuse(3) too?


```
webcamd requires the cuse(3) kernel module.  To load the driver as	a mod-
     ule at boot time, place the following line	in loader.conf(5):

	    cuse_load="YES"

     To	start webcamd automatically at system startup, place the following
     line in rc.conf(5):

	  webcamd_enable="YES"
```


----------



## enigma131 (Dec 2, 2020)

See my first post,  webcamd_enable="YES" was set.
Where to put loader.conf ? Didn't find it...


----------



## SirDice (Dec 2, 2020)

enigma131 said:


> See my first post, webcamd_enable="YES" was set.


Yes, I saw that, but that wasn't what I asked. I asked if you also enabled cuse(4) as instructed by the webcamd(8) manual page. 



enigma131 said:


> Where to put loader.conf ? Didn't find it...


It's /boot/loader.conf, see loader.conf(5) (yes, we have manual pages for almost everything). It doesn't exist by default, you can just create it.


----------



## enigma131 (Dec 2, 2020)

Thanks for details. I have found the file location, added the line, reboot but didn't help, no DVB device.

I've found traces on the net concerning the chip-set in my satellite card:





						cvs commit: ports/multimedia/vdr Makefile ports/multimedia/vdr/f - 看板FB_cvs
					






					www.pttweb.cc
				



Is all this stuff removed ?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 2, 2020)

enigma131 said:


> Is all this stuff removed ?


Seems to still exist: multimedia/vdr


----------



## enigma131 (Dec 2, 2020)

Hum yes, Is use Tvheadend under Linux, I have installed it here. But the problem will be the same : no device driver for Freebsd. I think I will keep my Linux for DVB, waiting for a better idea....


----------



## SirDice (Dec 2, 2020)

A long time ago I used to have a Hauppauge TV card with the BT848 chipset on FreeBSD using brooktree(4) and as far as I know that was the only driver that was ever included. There were some drivers in the ports tree for newer type cards if I remember correctly. Not sure what happened to them or if they're still around.


----------



## enigma131 (Dec 2, 2020)

Yes i know my cards are quite old, i must change the terrestrial one for DVB-T2 that come in few years.
But some points surprises me.
1) there are only USB devices listed for DVB in webcamd : https://wiki.freebsd.org/WebcamCompat
2) in this list there is a device called S2-3600 from Technotrend, it has exactly same front-end (STB6100) and exactly same demodulator (STB0899) as my S2-3200.
Look at here :
https://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/TechnoTrend_TT-budget_S2-3200 (pci version , mine)
https://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/TechnoTrend_TT-connect_S2-3600   (usb version)

-> Does it mean there is no solution for PCI / PCIe DVB cards and Freebsd ?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 2, 2020)

enigma131 said:


> Does it mean there is no solution for PCI / PCIe DVB cards and Freebsd ?


I'm not 100% sure but I do believe it doesn't matter if the cards are USB or PCI/PCIe. There may be some other people around that know for sure. I do remember posts about DVB cards here, you may have to search for those. I can't remember everything that's been posted here in the past 10 years


----------



## enigma131 (Dec 2, 2020)

Normally yes it doesn't matter, but one thing is sure, it does not find the satellite card too. An I think I have all the settings correct now


----------



## balanga (May 17, 2021)

Coming late to this thread... but lets see if I get anywhere.

I'm trying to use a USB PCTV adapter with FreeBSD but not sure what to try,

The adapter is recognised:


> ugen1.3: <PCTV PCTV 461> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON (500mA)





> Bus /dev/usb Device /dev/ugen1.3: ID 2013:0258 PCTV Systems



webcamd is in rc.conf and cuse in loader.conf

Webcam and DVB Compatibility List​mentions PCTV DVB-S2 Stick 460e (identifies as "PCTV Systems" "PCTV 460e")​
not the same but closest I could find.

It looks like I also need em28xx and dvb-fe-tda10071.fw to make progress. Not sure where to find these.

Seems I've been down this path before but without success.


----------



## Tieks (May 17, 2021)

balanga said:
			
		

> It looks like I also need em28xx and dvb-fe-tda10071.fw to make progress. Not sure where to find these.



Forgot to mention that, sorry. Depending on the hardware some devices (pci and usb) need firmware. I found mine using this page, it contains various links to firmware files. The firmware .fw files need to be in /boot/modules. If webcamd doesn't recognise your device or if firmware files are missing, /dev/dvb/adapter0 will not be created and w_scan2 will produce an error like 'no dvb driver loaded' as mentioned earlier in this thread.


----------



## balanga (May 17, 2021)

I found the path that I had been down before - three years ago! Thread 64878

Think I need to study what I did... looks like I have some homework to do...


----------

